# Help with muscle building and burning fat



## Lewis_T (Feb 20, 2010)

Il start by saying ive been doing weight lifting for a few years now,

but i need some help with what i can do to burn fat, get ripped and build up the muscle.

im 21 weight 189lbs and 5ft 11.

im going on holiday in 12 weeks and thought id try extra hard to get looking in a decent shape for it.

i currently weight train 3 times a week and i do kickboxing 2 times a week.

basically i just want to look alot more athletic than i do at the moment, mainly loosing excess body fat and builing muscle.

Oh i have just started taking maximuscle cyclone twice aday, once in the morning and once straight after training,

and programs thats omeone could come up with or any advice would be great

many thanks

lewis


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I am on a diet that is supposed to help burn fat while building lean muscle mass(partial ketosis), getting pretty good results so far and feeling great. Its 1500 cal but you may need more for training etc(I know I do but this is the one I worked out) so just multiply all the weights by 1.5 for an extra 750 cal's etc. Might not work for you but then again...

Breakfast 9am

120gr egg white

20 gr whey protein

200gr apple

1/2 red Pepper

11g Olive oil on Pepper

Black Coffee

Calories 366

Meal 02 - 1pm

20gr Mixed Nuts

234gr orange

27gr Protein shake

Calories 359

Meal 03 - 5pm

20gr Mixed Nuts

220gr Apple

27gr Protein shake

Coffee

Calories 361

Meal 04 - 8pm

100gr Grapes

20gr Peanut Butter

24gr Rye Bread

147gr Scrambled Egg White

Cup Black Coffee

Calories 331

Meal 05(if hungry) - 10.30pm

50gr Grapes

10gr Peanuts

50gr Turkey Breast

Calories 145

Total Calories 1562


----------



## Lewis_T (Feb 20, 2010)

i also started this workout on yesterday, as a mate did it and he said he had positive gains from it, so going to do this for 8 weeks i think,

3 Day Hardcore Program | Muscle & Strength

thanks

lewis


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

The routine I have gotten the best gains from is based on hypertrophy training and I mean REALLY good gains, but once again may not work for everyone. Really good link explaining the theories here -

Bodybuilding.com - HST - Hypertrophy-Specific Training Program!


----------

